# Feel so stupid and useless



## Genuph0bia (Feb 16, 2016)

The teacher put us in groups to solve a math problem, and I felt so useless. My whole group knew what they were doing and were complaining about how easy it is, and I didn't get a single thing. I asked so many questions, and even after they explained it to me, I didn't get it. I went up to the teacher for help, and she explained it to me, and I still didn't get it. My face was all red and I was shaking and panicking so hard the whole period. And the math problem was really basic, it was stuff I should've learned years ago. People and my group members kept staring at me like "wtf" and they probably think there's something wrong with me. My classmates already believe I'm stupid, and I'm starting to believe it too. Next year is my senior year before I graduate, and I feel like I'm working my *** off for a career path I don't even want. My parents are really strict about what field I am or am not allowed to go into, and I'm getting pressured to go into the math and science field even though I suck at it. I feel so stupid and useless, and everyone else agrees.


----------



## DepecheModel (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah, people with their wtf faces just don't get it. 

Believe me that you had a bad day and it doesn't define you or your academic success in the future.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

you define yourself. Not anyone else. I remember taking college courses that required presentations and I would literally have panic attacks that people would just stare at me in a concerned way eventhough at the time I was thinking I was dumb and incompetent while everyone else presented with ease. Its just a matter of style. you can be confident or anxious on how you present yourself so dont beat yourself up for asking questions because we all have weaknesses and strengths.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Anxiety has a lot to do with being unable to grasp it in that moment. If you are surrounded by people, the minds go blank like that for those who have anxiety. Depends on who is trying to explain it to you too. It's all about anxiety. You are not stupid and useless. That's a shame your parents are making you do something you don't want to, though. You are an adult and it's your life. If you are not interested in your field, it will be more difficult to learn due to lack of interest.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Try to attempt those math problems at home in your room and see how you do. Being in groups freak me out and that alone can mess me up. Your brain could have been just scattered because of the social situation you were in, so try doing those problems again at home.

And then you have to figure out what you want to do with your life. What do you want to major in? What career do you want? How can you life a happy life? What are your short term and long term goals? Thank about yourself and your life and what you want. You don't want to be stuck in a miserable job you don't want and fall into depression while trying to find a way out. Happiness. Come up with goals and make a plan. Do the same with your social life as well. What can you do for your social anxiety? Where are you at and where do you want to be at? Then figure out how to make that happen. Make a list of ways that will get you to step out of that shell of yours.

A lot of the times, you cannot control what people want from you or say to you, but what you can control is how you react to them. Love yourself and do what makes you happy.


----------

